
Cool NASA video of the Sun - btiede
http://www.businessinsider.com/ultra-hd-nasa-video-sun-2015-11?utm_content=bufferfd74a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
mengjiang
Cool. NASA is awesome again.

